# Anyone had BFP with SA 0% or low morphology??



## michelleann

I need a small shed of hope, OH SA shows 25% motility with 0 morphology :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Morphology or motility? Hmmm :( I duno but didn't wanna read n run my hubby gets his SA next week!


----------



## michelleann

Morphology = normal shaped sperm, he has none :( and motility is how they move, he has 6% rapid and 19% slow :( rest dead :(


----------



## DolceBella

Maybe IUI would help in this case. :hugs:


----------



## Braven05

How does that happen? Are men born like that or what? I just don't get how the majority of the sperm can be dead....sorry no advice, but didn't want to read and run. Hope you get some reassuring answers! Good luck.


----------



## redfoot

michelleann said:


> I need a small shed of hope, OH SA shows 25% motility with 0 morphology :(

Hi michelleann;

I just got my BFP after 14 months of trying. Hubby done SA 2 months ago - had 0 morphology and 14 motiity. He was supposed to re test at end of month but just got BFP, it was such a suprise.
I told my husand at the time not to worry as morphology can change from day to day.
Think about 3 months b4 you gave the test, was ur husband sick?, was he in good health? , was he using sauna's? All of these can temporarily affect sperm.

What helped me was Wellman conception, pregnacare conception and most of all taking temperatures every morning and really pin pointing ovulation.

I really hope you get ur BFP real soon

xxxx


----------



## michelleann

Hello redfoot, 
Wow congrats I'm really chuffed for you and you give me some much needed hope!! 

He has been unwell with headaches and has taken some string pain killers and antibiotics with in a few months of doing the SA so hopefully it's that that's causing it! 

He won't take multivits etc as stares he eats healthily and should be getting what he needs from his diet! I tried to explain to him it's not as simple as that!! He is due another SA on 29th nov so if that's says the same (which is possible as last SA was only on 4th nov!!) than il tell him it's either multi vits or no ttc cuz are only option after that is IVF which means putting me through hell so I think I'm being fair!!


----------



## SarahJane

If he's not prepared to take vits, look up foods which contain lots of zinc and add them to his diet - he won't know it is to do with TTC if you don't tell him ;-)


----------



## mummy2lola

My dh had 5% morphology at one point and 9% another,we tried for 18 months before he agreed to take just one centrum a day and we've had 2 bfps in 2 months babe,doctors said only iui or ivf would work,morphology changes every 3 months,alcohol rapidly reduces them (definitely what caused ours) hot baths,saunas,being ill dramatically reduces them,apparently spinach works well xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Us too hon :(

We very nearly started icsi in 2005 and 6 weeks before I found out I was pregnant naturally after 18mths of TTC....we were told by FC it would have been a `miracle` to concieve naturally and that those spermies that were good morphology wise didnt move and just sort of hung around and those bad morpholgoy wise had rockets up there arses :dohh: DH drank a few beers of an eve, smoked 20 cigs a day and didnt take vits so in run up to icsi he cut his drinking to just a few beers of a weekend 10cigs a day and he started taking vit c caps....we got Oliver who is now 5yrs old :cloud9: We started TTC again in feb this year sort of in the dark about his SA as we decided not to get it checked striaght away/before TTC I was always hopeful we would concieve again. Inbetween 21st Feb and 9th August when we got baby Charlie we also sadly had an early m/c in July :cry: It took us approx 6mths this time but only 4 cycles as my cycles are long and this time DH took a combined vit c and zinc supplement....he smoked 20 a day and still had a few beers of the eve (not everyday gosh he sounds like a right alkie :lol:) but we did it!

Its very possible hon....I only thing I can say for sure was that I always believed I would be a mummy and never let that go :)

Goodluck hon :hugs:


----------



## redfoot

michelleann said:


> Hello redfoot,
> Wow congrats I'm really chuffed for you and you give me some much needed hope!!
> 
> He has been unwell with headaches and has taken some string pain killers and antibiotics with in a few months of doing the SA so hopefully it's that that's causing it!
> 
> He won't take multivits etc as stares he eats healthily and should be getting what he needs from his diet! I tried to explain to him it's not as simple as that!! He is due another SA on 29th nov so if that's says the same (which is possible as last SA was only on 4th nov!!) than il tell him it's either multi vits or no ttc cuz are only option after that is IVF which means putting me through hell so I think I'm being fair!!

Hi Michellann, thanks for the congrats,

I also gave my hubby flax seed oil, its very good for sperm. You can get it in bottles from good supermarkets and health shops. You can pour it in his salad or feed it him on a spoon, he really can't reject it as its such a good oil. its main effects are cell renewal and repairing damage. And its recommended for every complaint or issue, its even good for skin. 
But in our case it repairs sperm, makes them better quality increases volume and motility and morphology.
Also maca is a very good product for sperm and one of the reasons I was attracted to wellman conception is cos it contains maca. Vitimins do so many things for fertility and no matter how healthy we eat we still may be lacking some or need a boost as they play a big role in fertility. 
Anyway sorry for going on, I just really want to help you get ur BFP

fingers crossed
xxxxxx


----------



## michelleann

Thank you to you all, I feel so much better! I just need to get my OH on some multi bits or at least zinc and vit C!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:thumbup: can get a zinc and vit c combined pill too hon....my theory is one pill is half the battle of two :)

I bought DH`S from tesco but I think superdrug do them as well!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

michelleann said:


> Morphology = normal shaped sperm, he has none :( and motility is how they move, he has 6% rapid and 19% slow :( rest dead :(

Thanks girly :) I will know now when my DH goes in Wednesday what that means.....FX for you sweetheart I hope you get your BFP soon :( I'm so sorry your going through this hunny.....I couldn't imagine :( God bless ya and praying for a sticky bean for you soon!


----------



## Helly

Hi, my hubby had 1% morphology, it took us 13 months to conceive, we conceived the month he started taking the wellman conception vitamins but I doubt it had anything to do with it!


----------



## MIKAoKendra

hello michelle ann,

im sorry to hear about your situation...i know exactly how you feel, we just recieved our results lastweek and i was shocked and mortified!!! I cant exactly remember the numbers but it was low morphology and really low motility...I couldn't believe this was happening to us!!!...I was really depressed and down in the dumpsters if you will...my hubby is a heavy smoker and a few weeks before we did the test we just returned from an all inclusive vacation from cabo mexico and we drank and smoked our faces off!! LOL im pretty sure that had alot to do with the results!!! but being on here and reading these success storied helps sooo much and gives me alot of hope!! I dont want to go through IUI or IVF or any of those if i dont have to...Im sure it's just a matter of a combination of diet, vitamins, and exercise, and cutting smoking completely and it'll happen!!!

Dont give up and don't give in to those DOCS...sometimes I just feel like these fertility specialist clinics only wanna make money and they throw IVF in your face likes it's the only answer out there!! Our doc did that....it was like...here are your results...theres really no chance of you concieving naturally...so when would you like to start IVF!!! WTF...like arent there any other options? anything we can try in the mean time to help the situation? I couldn't believe how eager she was to start IVF!!! Im in canada so im not sure how expensive it is in your area but here it aint cheap!! She really threw it in our faces as if it were the only way to go...thats what contributed to my baby making anxiety and scared the living hell out of DH as he is dying for a bean as well!!!

anyway i apologize for this rant!! Just felt like venting...

GL to you and never give up hope...it'll happen!


----------



## scoobydrlp

This thread gives me hope. Thanks so much everyone for sharing your stories!


----------



## Sophe

gives me hope too, DH has 1 % morphology i just bought him Wellman conception hope it helps us xx


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

That you so much for all your stories. You give me hope as well. I've ordered FertileAid for men & will compare the ingredients to Wellman. 

We got the news this week that his SA was very poor & I've been feeling so bad. How much do I nag to get him to see what the problem is or do I just start implementing some health changes & see what happens???

Thank you again to everyone who shares their stories & to all of us in the same boat, I'm sorry we're here but it's nice to know I'm not alone. 

:hugs:


----------



## VnRsBaby

*I'm new here and in the same boat (low morphology and motility) and don't feel so alone now. Thanks for sharing your stories, it definitely gives me hope!! Now to get DH to take more vitties *


----------



## scoobydrlp

VnRsBaby said:


> * Now to get DH to take more vitties *



I feel ya there...mine took them for 7 days straight, then never again! BAH!:nope:


----------



## Sophe

scoobydrlp said:


> VnRsBaby said:
> 
> 
> * Now to get DH to take more vitties *
> 
> 
> 
> I feel ya there...mine took them for 7 days straight, then never again! BAH!:nope:Click to expand...


me too, might have sneak them in his food.. lol


----------



## scoobydrlp

Just to add a little more encouragement to this thread, I got my :bfp: yesterday at 10dpo!!! It was faint on an frer yesterday...used a digital today to confirm it. Have faith, my friends!!!


----------



## Sophe

scoobydrlp said:


> Just to add a little more encouragement to this thread, I got my :bfp: yesterday at 10dpo!!! It was faint on an frer yesterday...used a digital today to confirm it. Have faith, my friends!!!

you have really made my day scooby, been having sleepness nights over this morphology issue... :winkwink::happydance:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Sophe said:


> you have really made my day scooby, been having sleepness nights over this morphology issue... :winkwink::happydance:


I can't tell you how worried I had been about it. But it just takes 1 good one! :happydance: I sure hope you get yours soon!


----------



## VnRsBaby

scoobydrlp said:


> Just to add a little more encouragement to this thread, I got my :bfp: yesterday at 10dpo!!! It was faint on an frer yesterday...used a digital today to confirm it. Have faith, my friends!!!

*Congratulations Scooby......looks like the 7 days your DH took his vitties worked - LOL!! This type of encouragement goes a long way*


----------



## nataliendan

hi ladies :flower:
i'll give u all hope, been trying to conceive for nearly 2 years i have endo but they told me that it wasnt stopping me getting pregnant, oh had test done and he had 1% motility so devastated took lots of vits tested again and it went up to 6% told we needed ivf/icis to get pregnant, a year later ivf booked for december and today i got my bfp :happydance: so SHOCKED!! that im sat here and not in bed because i cant sleep lol i hope this has gave u hope because i was looking for stories like this and didnt get any help xx


----------



## LeggoMyMeggo

Husband has 0% morphology ( tested twice) so far no pregnancy nearly 3 years of trying. He added vitamins to his diet but always forgets to take them. I still have hope and I have heard of so many people who were told they would never get pregnant and then they beat the odds! I believe in a God that can do anything! I am still holding out for this month. 1 week from my period and I have some symptoms. Always hard to tell what would be PMS verse pregnancy symptoms. Main thing right now for me is that my lower back hurts, fatigue, and NO SORE BREAST...I usually have sore breast the day after I ovulate and it gets really bad until the day of my period and then goes away. So not having pain in my breast is a symptom for me :) What an awesome Christmas gift it would be! Husband and I haven't seen our friends and family in 6 months since we moved from AZ to OH. Going for a visit in December and would love to be pregnant and tell them in person. PRAYING FOR BOTH OF US!


----------



## scoobydrlp

FX for you LeggoMyMeggo!! It CAN happen for you!


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Yay Nataliendan & Yay Scooby!:xmas12::xmas10:

I wish you both a very H & H 9 months. Thank you so much for sharing your stories. It really gives me hope.


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

LeggoMyMeggo said:


> Husband has 0% morphology ( tested twice) so far no pregnancy nearly 3 years of trying. He added vitamins to his diet but always forgets to take them. I still have hope and I have heard of so many people who were told they would never get pregnant and then they beat the odds! I believe in a God that can do anything! I am still holding out for this month. 1 week from my period and I have some symptoms. Always hard to tell what would be PMS verse pregnancy symptoms. Main thing right now for me is that my lower back hurts, fatigue, and NO SORE BREAST...I usually have sore breast the day after I ovulate and it gets really bad until the day of my period and then goes away. So not having pain in my breast is a symptom for me :) What an awesome Christmas gift it would be! Husband and I haven't seen our friends and family in 6 months since we moved from AZ to OH. Going for a visit in December and would love to be pregnant and tell them in person. PRAYING FOR BOTH OF US!


Leggo, you are absolutely right! A BFP would be an awesome Xmas gift. FX'd for all of us! :xmas12:


----------



## scoobydrlp

MommyToBeIsMe said:


> Yay Nataliendan & Yay Scooby!:xmas12::xmas10:
> 
> I wish you both a very H & H 9 months. Thank you so much for sharing your stories. It really gives me hope.


Thanks, but I actually miscarried a few weeks ago. :cry: It was a horrible thing to go through, but at least I know that we have the ability to conceive. We'll be TTC again in January!


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

:cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

I'm so sorry Scooby. You're right though, it would make my DH feel soooo much better to know that he's okay and we could conceive. That doesn't make up for your loss but it is a little comfort.

I hope you get a BFP very soon and it's a sticky little bean. :flower:


----------



## LeggoMyMeggo

Im so sorry scooby. That breaks my heart for you and your husband. Praying for peace and that you are able to safely conceive again.


----------



## Posey

Knock knock, hello? Is anyone still out there on this thread? We just found out my hubby has 0% morphology, with borderline low motility... just looking for someone who shares a smiliar story :flower:


----------



## lisap2008

I want to share what I am doing for my DH and see if it helps any of you. my husband is sick of pill supplements so I recently found out alot of supplements are available in powder form that can be added to juice smoothies , so my husband just started taking L arginine and L carnitine ( both proven to help sperm) in a mango smoothie every morning I mix it for him and he has no problem drinking it, I have found another supplement I want to add to the mix and its Maca gold by Life Flo I have read some really positive reviews on what it does for sperm health, motility and count. I am hoping these help raise his motility.


----------



## Sommerfugl

My OH's SA showed 4% normal morphology, going by the WHO this is the lowest end of normal, yet I was worried for a long time. His count was pretty high, and his motility was decent.
He doesn't smoke or drink. We were TTC for 14 months (though I only ovulated 11 times in that period) but I finally got my BFP a few months ago. He didn't take any vitamins to help. 
I know that 4% is a lot more than 0%, but hopefully it can give others some hope.


----------



## Posey

Thank you for the input ladies, I just read through all of the posts on this thread and have a glimmer of hope... hubby is starting on vitamins/supplements as of yesterday, he is going to majorly limit his alcohol intake (it wasn't excessive anyways) and we shall see... blessings to you all :flower:


----------



## Posey

Just want to update this thread with what my RE told me (we saw him yesterday for the first time)... just in case newbies are reading, or anyone needs a glimmer of encouragement :) He examined me and hubby, looked at all our labwork, etc, and then stared us straight in the face and said '0% morphology does NOT mean you cannot get pregnant on your own, please understand this'. Our chances are lower, but not impossible. Anyways, hearing that made me feel soooooooooo relieved. We may still end up opting for treatments if we cannot conceive, but he says he's been 'doing this for 25 years, and he'll have people with 0%morph booked for treatments who cancel because they get pregnant on their own'. Everyone is different and every situation is different, but if your sole problem is low morph (DH has great counts and okay motility), it's not the end of the road. Keep on keepin' on, ladies. xo


----------



## scoobydrlp

I posted earlier in this thread about how we conceived with 0% morphology, but then miscarried. Well, we conceived again!! I'm just over 5 weeks pregnant now, and hoping for a sticky one this time! Don't give up because of numbers ladies!!


----------



## ababytogether

Evening

I am sl glad I came upon this thread, my dh had a vr in jan 2011 and has had 0% motility & 0% morphology on 1st SA

2nd test it went up to 11% motility but still 0% morphology

3rd test begin of this month 4% motility and 36% motility but only a 4.6 million count....but the figures have gone up and I am so happy

He is on Fertiliaid for men, tbh he was on wellman up until feb but I decided to try fertilaid and in 6 weeks it has tripled his motility and I believe it has also increased his morphology... He was on wellman for 13 months but no change in his %

I am so hoping we get the baby together we so desperately want


----------



## scoobydrlp

Anything is possible!! Sure hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## dreaminghopin

scoobydrlp said:


> Anything is possible!! Sure hope you get your BFP soon!

Aww congratulations to you both. Can you remember your DH's other numbers (count and motility)?? DH has shown 5% and 2% on different occassions.


----------



## xxChickpeaxx

michelleann said:


> I need a small shed of hope, OH SA shows 25% motility with 0 morphology :(

Hi i havent managed to read all the other posts but in reply to your question... YES!! We have been ttc for 19months and after finding out df has a low count with only 1% morph and 37% motility and a varicolcele!! we got our bfp last week :happydance: 
It is definately possible! we were referred to St marys for ivf and then bam we got pregnant! Good luck to you hope you get your bfp soon xxxx


----------



## scoobydrlp

dreaminghopin said:


> Aww congratulations to you both. Can you remember your DH's other numbers (count and motility)?? DH has shown 5% and 2% on different occassions.


I don't remember any of the other numbers, just that everything else was "normal".


----------



## ababytogether

Did your dh all have high sperm counts? My hubbies is only 4.6%million :/ 4% morph 36% motility


----------



## Posey

Ladies, I got my BFP yesterday, naturally, my hubby having 0% normal morphology . . . so DON'T give up, it's possible!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats!!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Congratulations possy )

At my last fertility appointment they told me that morph is the parameter they don't place too much weight on. My dh has had 3 sperm analysis in the last 3 months and morph has been different every time (5% 2% and 10%) so perhaps best to not dwell too much on dh's morphology as a) some of the ladies on here have conceived with poor morphology b) it varies and c) there is so much conflicting info out there my head hurts 

Happy weekend ladies


----------



## onebumpplease

Thank you for sharing your stories ladies. You have raised my levels of hope :) :hugs:


----------



## dvm2004

Thanks for everyone's responses- this thread gives me hope too.


----------



## Ttc1at34

dvm2004 said:


> Thanks for everyone's responses- this thread gives me hope too.

We just got our SA results yesterday- good motility and count, 1% morphology :(

We have been through so much, with a BO on our first pregnancy, D&C and finally methotrexate two months later for retained tissue...plus the pressure of TTC when I am close to 35. I thought the problems were all mine, and now I am so sad to find out DH has a problem too. 

This thread really gives me hope, and maybe now I won't rush into a $25K shared risk IVF/ISCI when there's a chance we can get pregnant on our own, or even with IUI instead of IVF. 

Also, for sure we will do a second SA, since it seems people's results vary from test to test. 

:hugs: I hope all of you see your BFP very soon!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone.. Just looking for any more positive stories. Dh had another sperm analyses 
24 million
50% motility
1% morphology (prev 5%, 2%)

We are on our 11th cycle and losing hope.


----------



## Heather11

Thank you so much for this thread! It really gives me and my hubby hope!!!!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congratulations :)


----------

